
Mozilla publishes list of slow Firefox add-ons,  - edcobb
http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2011/04/04/mozilla-publishes-name-and-shame-list-of-slow-firefox-add-ons/
======
photophotoplasm
I'm surprised by how much difference add-ons can make.

Here's to hoping this will inspire some changes for the better.

------
dustinchilson
Is it just me or is it funny/ironic that FastestFox is number 8?

------
Refringe
Firebug's killing me. It's _so_ useful, but _so_ slow!

